# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Pērku audiokasetes

## Mopsis

Sagribējās paklausīties audiokasetes, tāpēc gribētu nopirkt kādu kaudzi, ja nu atrodas vēl kāds, kas nav izmetis.  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Kādas gribi? Vari dabūt gan tukšas (Normal & Chrome), gan tādas, kas sarakstītas uz Sony TC-K808ES (Dolby C processed).

----------


## Mopsis

Ar ierakstiem, ar tādām muļķībām kā rakstīšana gan negribu ņemties. Tā kā noteikti neviens sarakstus ar saturu nerakstīs, un garāžā / bēniņos / šķūnī stāvot puse tāpat ir metamas, tad varētu pirkt uz daudzumu - teiksim, 100 kasetes 10 eiro.

----------


## tornislv

Tukšas, nelietotas kasetes šobrīd maksā no 1 līdz 50 EUR gabalā. No Maxell UR līdz That's Suono Metal. Ar ierakstu - dažādi, bet labās, EMI vai Universal, real time duplicated - ap 3-5 eur gabalā. Tu esi gadus 5, ja ne 10, nokavējis, lai dabūtu 100 kasetes par 10 EUR. Ja nu paveicas eBajā noķert kaut ko. Vai ss.lv ...

----------


## Mopsis

Gribu redzēt cilvēku, kas par tevis minētajām cenām reāli kaut vienu nopirks.

----------


## tornislv

Pircēja bilde man nav, bet nesen eBajā uz Vāciju notirgoju bloku TDK SA-X90 pa 80 EUR, kasetes jaunas, iepakojumā. Ja TU nepirksi, tā tava darīšana, bet neredzu, ka tev kāds taisītos pārdot kaut ko par minētajām cenām.

----------


## Mopsis

Re, cilvēks pārdod 52 kasetes pa 6 eiro. Ej, nopērc un tad tirgo saviem vāciešiem par pāris tūkstošiem.

http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/entertainmen.../cd/lmllc.html

----------


## ivog

Skats no malienas - Tornis un Mopsis runā par dažādām lietām, tādēļ arī viens otru nesaprot  ::  Protams, ka vecas kasetes var nopirkt pa 10 EUR 100 gab., bet jaunas vai tādas, kurās iespējams veikt kvalitatīvu ierakstu un kas uz labas aparatūras skanētu ne sliktāk par CD - nevar.

----------


## Isegrim

Laba audiokasete uz nopietna, skaņota deķa rakstīšanas procesā - pēc vairākkārtējas "source/tape" pogas saspaidīšanas un indikāciju neredzot, ļauži vairs neatšķir oriģinālu no ieraksta (minējumi 50:50). Tikai pauzēs, iebāžot ausi skaļrunī, tie konstatē, ka lenta tomēr klusām piešņāc. Ir, protams, manīts, ka tauta stiepj uz mistkasti maisu ar kasetēm. Apšaubāmu brendu, tsk. sovjetu, ierakstīts nezin kas, uz _figviņzin_ kā un briesmīgā kvalitātē - tādas tiešām nevar maksāt vairāk par pus€vriku kilogramā. Es varētu sarūpēt arī tādas, ar nezināmu repertuāru, bet sagāde un piegāde izmaksās nesalīdzināmi vairāk par "mantu". 
*Cik jāsamaksā cilvēkam, lai piespiestu viņu kaut ko tādu noklausīties? 
*P.S.Saitē piedāvāto kaudzi par 6 €vrikiem - par velti negribētu, tai ceļš uz kaitīgo atkritumu pārstrādi.

----------


## zzz

> , tai ceļš uz kaitīgo atkritumu pārstrādi.


 Ne gluzhi uz kaitiigo. Shajaas nekaa iipashi kaitiiga nav (ja nu varbuut taa " muuzikas"  kas tur ierakstiita)  taapeec shiis var vienkaarshi malt kopaa un preseet no shaam mazaak atbildiigus plastmasu izstraadaajumus. LV agraak bija kantoris kas no plastmasu atkritumiem taisiija kjiegjelus un solinjus.

----------


## Powerons

Nu es savas kasetes vērtēju ne mazāk kā 10 eur gabalā. Ja kādam ir tik nevērtīga draza, tad lai pārdod par 10 centiem

----------


## ivog

Jāsāk bīdīt biznesa projekts - hroma un metāla audiokasešu ražošana  ::

----------


## Vitalii

> ...nesen eBajā uz Vāciju notirgoju bloku TDK SA-X90 pa 80 EUR, kasetes jaunas, iepakojumā.


 _patīk šis teksts: jaunas...iepakojumā !!! ( ražotas ne vakar, ne aizvakar...un ne gadu atpakaļ - kaķis maisā ) 
mazs piemērs - nesen viens no vecajiem melomāniet tirgoja Ampex lentas - 550m. Tože jaunas, iepakojuma...plēvē.
nu un kas - kopaina sekojoša: atverot iepakojumu un uzmetot lentu uz maģīša ieraksta veikšanai...ak vai - lenta pec 5 min. vairs nav spējīga neko ierakstīt, tas ir ieraksts izkrīt. ( lentas emulsija piecepusies mugurpusei...partinot - putekļi pa gaisu ) 

protams pārdevējs pat netic manis teiktajam - bet tā taču jauna, neatpakota lenta!!!_

----------


## tornislv

Ampex bieži bija sūdīgas jau tad, kad tās ražoja - bira un smērēja galvu. Kāpēc - nezinu. Iespējams, ka līdz mums nonāca kaut kādi brāķi, kas štatos tika iztirgoti pa lēto. No hroma kasetēm birst tikai dažas AGFA un Memorex, kas , IMHO , bija un ir sū**s pēdējais. Un, saprotams, ja šobrīd kaut kur pasaulē ražotu Type IV vai Type II kasetes, tad nebūtu uz 15 gadus vecām jāraksta...

----------


## Vitalii

_eBay'a var nopirkt un nopārdot, tomēr pastāv risks. 
- labāki jau pie sakarīga sludinājuma apskatīt un ar ietestēt to kasseti pie ieraksta >> ja izdodas ieraksts 1:1 ģeld partija.

nesen patrāpijās - maza bodīte - preces no Vācijas...audiokasetes TDK, SONY un BASF ( 60 min. ) paspīdzināju pie ieraksta un kopsaucējā paņēmu visas 30 gab. pa sakarīgu cenu._

----------


## Isegrim

Nu, es ar kasetēm rīkojos tieši tāpat kā ar lentām - tūlīt pēc iegādes visu kasti maigi pārtinu uz otru galu. Kad liku rakstīties, attinu atpakaļ. Tās, kuras nelietotas ilgstoši glabājas, pārtinu reizi gadā. Nekādu problēmu! Manā kasešu fonotēkā ir šis tas vērtīgs; es pat klausos tās pēc iespējas uz vienu galu - nospēlēju vienā virzienā, lieku plauktā un ņemu citu kaseti. Cenšos netīt pa vidu, lai rullītis smuki līdzens būtu. Dažām ir vairāk kā 30 gadu, bet kāda degradācija nav jūtama.
Uz 3-galvu deķa īpaša "spīdzināšana" nebija nepieciešama - iebūvētais divtoņu ģenerators uzreiz dod iespēju pārliecināties par lentas īpašībām.

----------


## Mopsis

Nu jā, piemirsu, ka šis tomēr ir audiofīlu forums, kuriem cenas visam vienmēr ir vismaz reiz 10. Un ja konkrētā lieta ir ražota pareizajā Mēness stāvoklī, tad skan pavisam labi, un var būt pat reizes 20 dārgāk.

----------


## ivog

Mopsis, man patiešām žēl, ka tu tā arī neesi sapratis, ka te cilvēkiem nav vecu kasešu kolekcijas, kas aiz slinkuma nav izmestas, un kuras viņi labprāt atdotu pa kapeikām. Kas traucē ielikt sludekli ss.lv?

----------


## Melvins

(Mopsis jau sen pazīstams ar savu nostāju - viss pa lēto...).
Mopsi. Labas kasetes nav lētas - arī pašrakstītās  :: 
ivog jau pareizi atbildēja - Ej. Nopērc SS.LV, kas liedz?  ::  paspļaudies par kvalitāti, paklausies pirms tam uz kādas "BECHA-202" saņurcītus eksemplārus... 
Un būsi gandarī*C*.

----------


## Janis

Kautkur varētu būt maiss ar MK-60, ja toreiz neizmetu viņas ārā.   Kvalitātes tur protams nebija nekādas, tāpat ka normālu ierakstu, toties varetu būt lēti.  ::  Nez, dzelzsceļa stacijas - tirgus tunelī vel kasetes ar ierakstiem tirgo?  ::

----------


## Mopsis

MK-60 bija tās PSRS kasetes?

----------


## Isegrim

Jā. Tās jau no sākuma smagi tinās. Acīmredzot, slikts plastmasas sastāvs un par agru izmests no preses, ka deformējušās korpusa pusītes. Tās netika stiprinātas ar skrūvēm, bet salipinātas. Ātri sāka čīkstēt. Lētie mehānismi bieži uztina lentu uz piespiedējrullīša vai saburzīja 'garmoškā'. Lenta - kā jau sovjetu; parametri zemi un ar lielu izkliedi. Cena - 4 kokrubļi, kas nesamērīgi daudz tā laika algām. Viss minētais bija par iemeslu tam, ka Sovdepijā spoļu magnetofonu ražošana tikai ieskrējās, kad pārējā pasaulē tā gāja mazumā. Tur kvalitatīvi un kompakti kasešu deķi izspieda lielās 'open reel-to reel' mašīnas.

----------


## Janis

Pašam toreiz bija otrādāk ar vienu kasetnieka paneli. MK-60 griezās normāli, Sony un Maxell par 9 rubļiem pec īsa brīža izrādijās sagremotas.  ::

----------


## Powerons

Redz kur šodien nopirku Čiekurkalna tirgū 5 kasetes kopā par 1Eur lai notestētu magnetofonu.

Večukam bija 3 vai 4 kaster ar kasetēm, ja ņemsi lielāku čupiņu esmu pārliecināts, ka sarunāsi arī par 10 centiem gabalā.

Kasešu vāciņi nobružāti netīri, dažas kasetes sajauktas vietām, tas kas rakstīts uz vāciņa ne vienmēr ir arī ierkstīts tai kasetē.
Bet toties par lēto.
Lai gan skan visai labi  :: 

Dažām pašrakstītajām kasetēm lai skanētu labi, galviņa jāpieregulē, jo kādreiz rakstāmam magnetofonam tā ierakstot ir bijusi šķiba

 Aizbraukt viegli ar 6 vai 3 tramvaju, pietur tieši pie Čiekurkalna tirgus.

----------


## Melvins

> Jā. Tās jau no sākuma smagi tinās. Acīmredzot, slikts plastmasas sastāvs un par agru izmests no preses, ka deformējušās korpusa pusītes. Tās netika stiprinātas ar skrūvēm, bet salipinātas. Ātri sāka čīkstēt. Lētie mehānismi bieži uztina lentu uz piespiedējrullīša vai saburzīja 'garmoškā'. Lenta - kā jau sovjetu; parametri zemi un ar lielu izkliedi. Cena - 4 kokrubļi, kas nesamērīgi daudz tā laika algām. Viss minētais bija par iemeslu tam, ka Sovdepijā spoļu magnetofonu ražošana tikai ieskrējās, kad pārējā pasaulē tā gāja mazumā. Tur kvalitatīvi un kompakti kasešu deķi izspieda lielās 'open reel-to reel' mašīnas.


 No tām vecā spieduma kasetēm praktiski visas mūsdienās ir nelietojamas  :: 
(man mājās viņas ir (Melodijas, oriģinālās gan), bet paklausīties vairs nevar (diemžēl) - nežēlīgi lentai slānis birst nost, tiešām kā saki - čīkst, citas jau pirms 2-ās dziesmas.
glabāju viņas mājās, tīri vizuālajam - jo vēstures liecība  ::  ka lūk, reiz bija...).
Vecā spieduma Melodijas kasetes vēl ir normālas Tās, kurām jau BASF vai AGFA lenta "tika iepildīta"...

----------


## Melvins

> Pašam toreiz bija otrādāk ar vienu kasetnieka paneli. MK-60 griezās normāli, Sony un Maxell par 9 rubļiem pec īsa brīža izrādijās sagremotas.


 Nūūū... vecīt  :: 
Te nu gan mehānika būs bijusi pie vainas:
1) pārāk liels spēks priekšējam uztinēja mezglam,
2) gumijas piespiedējrullis - vai nu slik*C* vai vnk nolietojies.

Un MK-60 droši vien _griezās normāli_, jo tām lenta bija stipri biezāka  ::

----------


## Melvins

> Redz kur šodien nopirku Čiekurkalna tirgū 5 kasetes kopā par 1Eur lai notestētu magnetofonu.
> 
> Večukam bija 3 vai 4 kaster ar kasetēm, ja ņemsi lielāku čupiņu esmu pārliecināts, ka sarunāsi arī par 10 centiem gabalā.
> 
> Kasešu vāciņi nobružāti netīri, dažas kasetes sajauktas vietām, tas kas rakstīts uz vāciņa ne vienmēr ir arī ierkstīts tai kasetē.
> Bet toties par lēto.
> Lai gan skan visai labi 
> 
> *Dažām pašrakstītajām kasetēm lai skanētu labi, galviņa jāpieregulē, jo kādreiz rakstāmam magnetofonam tā ierakstot ir bijusi šķiba*
> ...


 Neļaunojies.
Lūk, šādas kasetes - piemēram, man. Pat par Brīvu nevajag  :: 
(un nav vēl zināms, kāds "zīīīlonis" kasetnieks tām gājis pāri...).

----------


## Mopsis

Kasešu eksperti, ko sakāt par šīm?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AGFA-FERROCO...item4adbcaca36
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Sealed-A...item3394f15059

----------


## Zigis

> Kasešu eksperti, ko sakāt par šīm?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AGFA-FERROCO...item4adbcaca36
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Sealed-A...item3394f15059


 Man personīgi tas liekas absurdi, bet paskatoties viņu fīdbekus, pērk pamazām.

Dārgs un ekskluzīvs hobijs mūsdienās izvērties.

----------


## Mopsis

Vienkārši pārdesmit tādas dabūju.

----------


## Isegrim

Iz pieredzes: AGFA - nekas īpaši labs, lētās SONY, BASF, TDK un minētais DENON bija feinākas. Vēl kaitināja šaurais lodziņš - nevarēja redzēt spolītes malu un atlikušo lentas daudzumu (ne visiem bija reālā laika skaitītāji). Protams, kad pirms 30 gadiem šī manta nonāca Dzelzs Aizkara mūsu pusē, varēja tikai priecāties.

----------


## Mopsis

Noklausījos vienu DENON, tagad klausos BASF, skan patiešām jauki.

----------


## tornislv

lētākās "entry" level kasetes. AGFAi bira nost emulsija, ja dabūja siltumu, Denon bija OK. eBay cenas ir lopā pārspīlētas, 25 usd par vienu ir murgs.
Lūk, adekvāta cena:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/3x-TDK-High-P...item2a431d1f4d

----------


## Mopsis

Nu, nu, 4 eiro par aizvēsturisku datu nesēju bez ieraksta (!!!) ir adekvāta cena? Nesmīdini.

----------


## tornislv

Es teiktu, ka ir. Tev pat sapņos nerādās, cik daudz vēl tos "aizvēsturiskos" lieto. Labi, kasetes nu tā, bet Lielie Lenšu Maģi ir teju tikpat kulta objekts, kā vinils.

----------


## Mopsis

Un vai tad labāk nav paņemt kasti ar kādām 50 kasetēm pa tiem 4 eiro, no kurām pavisam noteikti kādas 10 būs labas?

Lenšu magnetofoni man arī patīk, diemžēl, ejošu, bez problēmām, par saprātīgu cenu atrast ir neiespējami.

----------


## Vitalii

> ... Lielie Lenšu Maģi ir teju tikpat kulta objekts, kā vinils.


  ::  _100% piekrītu šim secinājumam. 
- gadus 7 atpakaļ eBay'ā biezā slānī bij iespēja izvēlēties kāroto spēļmantiņu - Lentinieks. Cena ar nebij kosmoss.









 -> Lenšu magnetofoni man arī patīk... ejošu, bez problēmām, par saprātīgu cenu - atrast ir neiespējami. 


 
saprātīga cena - katram savs viedoklis par summu ko atļaujas par šo krāmu nolikt.
ja labi meklē - vienmēr var atrast.
Labas cenas ir pie Leišiem ( vismaz vēl nesen bija) -> http:www.skelbiu.lt_

----------


## tornislv

Man šobrīd mājās ir 1) Majak 203 pārtaisīts par 2ceļu player ; 2) Elektronika 004 ar labo japāņu motoru, lēnām pārtop par 2ceļu 19/38 rakstoši - atskaņojošo aparātu ar maināmām stikla SONY /  Studer permaloja galvām ;  3) WEGA B4610 - paliks 4ceļnieks 4) OTARI MX5050 2Ceļu (nav mans, bet ir mājās)  :: 
Laikam kādam laikam pietiks.

----------


## Vitalii

> Man šobrīd mājās ir
>   1) Majak 203 pārtaisīts par 2ceļu player ; 
>   2) Elektronika 004 ar labo japāņu motoru, lēnām pārtop par 2ceļu 19/38 rakstoši - atskaņojošo aparātu ar maināmām stikla SONY /  Studer permaloja galvām ;  
>   3) WEGA B4610 - paliks 4ceļnieks 
>   4) OTARI MX5050 2Ceļu (nav mans, bet ir mājās) 
>  Laikam kādam laikam pietiks.


  >> a kur izpalicies ReVox A77 dampis_lentinieks?

_004 ->_ _labais, laikam jau pats labākais no lentiniekiem. 
 Nav aptaustīts '' Elektronika-007'' un '' Vilma-001'' lentinieki, par pārējiem USSR produktiem lielākoties ir apskaidrība!_

----------


## Mopsis

Kāds ir jūsu viedoklis par šīm kasetēm? Vienu noklausījos, man likās, ka skan ļoti labi.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MK-60-7-60-7...item3a96b1b427

----------


## tornislv

Vitalij, ReVoX pārdevu labam cilvēkam, lai šim būtu uz kā savus Moog un Roland analogos sintezatorus iespēlēt  ::

----------


## Isegrim

> Kāds ir jūsu viedoklis par šīm kasetēm? Vienu noklausījos, man likās, ka skan ļoti labi.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MK-60-7-60-7...item3a96b1b427


 Ja iegūšu ienaidnieku, uzdāvināšu viņam dažas. Domāju, ka būšu sariebis viņam pamatīgi.

----------


## Melvins

> Ja iegūšu ienaidnieku, uzdāvināšu viņam dažas. Domāju, ka būšu sariebis viņam pamatīgi.


  :: 
es pat īsti nezinu, kas jādara... lai šī paveida kasetes mūsdienās sāktu Labi skanēt.
(un vai Tas pat ir iespējams).

----------


## Isegrim

Redzi, Ģirt, būtība ir apmēram tāda (pieņemot, ka mums gadījusies sovjetu kasete, kuras mehānisms nespriežas un no lentas nekas intensīvi nebirst) - ja liekam to uz 3-galvu deķa, rūpīgi kalibrējam līmeņus, iespēju robežās sagriežam korekcijas un optimizējam priekšmagnetizāciju (tas, ja regulēšanas robežas pietiekamas, un _pocis_ neatduras galējā pozīcijā), tad (ņemot vērā vēl dinamiskās "bēniņu rūmes" paplašināšanas eksistenci šim deķim) tiešām var iegūt labāku rezultātu, salīdzinot ar to, kas sanāk ar cienījamas branžas kaseti uz deķa, kam tik vien kā universālais trakts bez iepriekšminētajām _fīčām_, un rakstīšana notiek "uz dullo" pēc nezin kā kalibrētos indikatoros skatoties. Protams, ja pēdējo kaseti izmantojam uz pirmā deķa, atšķirība būs pamanāma pat lutaušiem (cloth-eared nincompoops). 
P.S. Var jau apbruņoties ar testlentu, voltmetru, ģeneratoru un, pusi dienas čakarējoties ar universālās galvas deķi, to noskaņot vienai konkrētai lentai, lai iegūtu optimālu rezultātu. Vai ir vērts?

----------


## Mopsis

Speciāli dēļ jums fragmentu no tās noripoju. Vai tad slikti skan? Manuprāt, nē.

http://failiem.lv/u/kvhuoew

----------


## Isegrim

Te skan labāk. Pietam nav jāmocās ar kasešu iegūšanu un bakstīšanos ar tām.

----------


## Melvins

> Redzi, Ģirt, ...
> Vai ir vērts?


 Mūsdienās, 100% ka nav vērts  :: 
Vieglāk ir nopirkt kaut vai kvalitatīvu Ferrum kaseti (Chrome jau būtu - ideāli). Un nemocīties ar tām MK-60.

----------


## edmundzelksnis

nolādēts un es tādu kaudzi ar tām izmetu..

----------


## Janis

Izrādās mājās joprojām glabājas paliela spole ar kasetēm domatu lenti, neatvērtā  polietilēna maisā iekš stipri cietušas kartona kastes.  Kopējais garums un lentes tips vairs nav atrodams, atceros tikai ka tā bija kaut kāda padomju ražojuma, laikam dzelzs oksīda lente. Ko ar viņu darīt  - neesmu vel izdomājis.  ::

----------


## tornislv

tiešām kasetēm? astotdaļcollu plata?

----------


## Isegrim

Eksistēja tādas šaurās spoles ar kasešu lentu. Horizontālajam deķim "Rūta-101" "atpogāju" priekšējo panelīti un laidu lentu kasetē no ārējā mezgla (izmantoju parasta "majaka" kreiso _podkatušņiku_ uz paštaisīta trijkāja). Kad A puse (garākā) ierakstīta, lentu griežam, stiprinām pie spolītes un B pusi rakstām jau tradicionālā veidā. Bija tādas izvirtības sovjetu nabadzībā. Lenta gan šad tad no BASF (lētā gala) trāpījās. Joprojām kaut kur mētājas, šķiet, 'Svemas' lenta 15 cm spolē. 
Pakaļdarinājums no 'Tandberg' (ir abi švunkrati, tikai viena toņass rezecēta), visi 3 motori - 'made in Japan', Dolby-B, galva Matsushita glass/ferrite (vēl ir kāda):
http://www.rw6ase.narod.ru/000/mg/ruta101s.html

----------


## Janis

> tiešām kasetēm? astotdaļcollu plata?


 Jā! 
Stāvus noliekot plauktā augstums kā vinila LP.

----------


## tornislv

ak jā, pareizi, "industrial cassette manufacturing - high speed replication". Laukā nāca baisais sūds.

----------


## Isegrim

Nu, arī "blank" kasetēs tā lenta bija no kaut kā jāietin.

----------

